# Taugt das Tablet was ?



## Wynn (27. Februar 2015)

> Blaupunkt, Tablet PC, 25,65 cm (10,1 Zoll), 4 x 1,2 GHz Quad Core Prozessor, Endeavour 101L
> 
> TECHNISCHE MERKMALE:
> Gerätetyp: Tablets
> ...



Angedacht ist es für Youtube / Streaming, Videos schauen, Ebooks lesen, Hearthstone spielen

Gäb es für 80 euro denächst bei Real


----------



## Bonkic (27. Februar 2015)

ein 10 zöller für 80 euro?
das kann eigentlich nix sein.

die auflösung ist niedrig, die cpu ziemlich lahm und die akku-angabe kann eigentlich nicht stimmen.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Februar 2015)

80 EUR erscheint mir für ein Tablet wirklich sehr grenzwertig. Ich würde mir so ein Teil auch nicht bei einem Lebensmittelhandel holen sondern eher in einem spezifischen Fachgeschäft.


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2015)

normalpreis wär 149 euro nur wärs ab nächste woche "sonderangebot"


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Bei der Auflösung wird das meiste echt wenig Spaß machen, auch wenn es für 90€ sicher ein gutes Gerät wäre und für die Dinge "reichen" würde. Aber lieber was sparen und mal ein Angebot nehmen für 130-150€, denn DIE sind wiederum oft Tablets, die eher an die 200€ kosten und wiederum mit Modellen mithalten können, die vor 2 Jahren eher 300-400€ kosteten - und damit hätte man dann durchaus was solides.

zB gab es das hier http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00JB3SB1W/  vor Weihnachten mal für 130€, das war ein absoluter Top-Preis.


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2015)

okay - klang halt so gut in der werbungsanzeige ^^

weil mein ebook reader keine garantie mehr hat und kindle und co nicht mag weil ich einen brauch der pdf und epub liest ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2015)

Da hat selbst mein Asus-Fonepad mehr Power und Auflösung...

Blaupunkt würde ich auch so nicht wählen. Dann lieber etwas tiefer in die Börse greifen und ein Acer, Samsung, HP oder eben Asus nehmen.

Wenn du nur WiFi brauchst, kommst du sogar relativ günstig an gute Geräte ran. Da sollten sich reduzierte Geräte zwischen 100 und 200 Mücken finden lassen.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> weil mein ebook reader keine garantie mehr hat und kindle und co nicht mag weil ich einen brauch der pdf und epub liest ^^



als ersatz für einen e-reader taugen klassische tablets ohenhin nur äußerst bedingt und mit einer solchen aufllösung schon gar nicht.
außerdem: 10 zoll ist doch viel zu groß für einen e-reader?


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2015)

sollte halt auch für hearthstone und video streaming und so sein ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> als ersatz für einen e-reader taugen klassische tablets ohenhin nur äußerst bedingt und mit einer solchen aufllösung schon gar nicht.
> außerdem: 10 zoll ist doch viel zu groß für einen e-reader?


Will ich wohl auch meinen. 7" ist eine angenehme Größe, 8" geht auch noch.

@Wynn

Willst du nur einen reinen ebook-reader? Dann würde ich dir den tolino empfehlen. Ist wesentlich vielseitiger als das Amazon-Pendant.

http://www.buch.de/shop/e-books-reader/show/?flyout=a_tolino&hkkattopnavi=tolino


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> sollte halt auch für hearthstone und video streaming und so sein ^^


Okay, dann muss es doch ein Tablet sein.

Lenovo Ist auch nicht schlecht.

http://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-Tablet-...&qid=1425060768&sr=8-1&keywords=tablet+7+zoll


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2015)

die kosten halt soviel wie ein tablett ^^

haben die auch licht ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> die kosten halt soviel wie ein tablett ^^
> 
> haben die auch licht ?


Wie "Licht"?!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Also, wenn 7 Zoll reichen, wäre das A7-40 echt ein gutes Tablet für den Preis und viel besser als das Bpoint


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie "Licht"?!



Mein Ebook Reader von Trekstore hat Licht beim Lesen so das ich auch lesen kann wenn es dunkel ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mein Ebook Reader von Trekstore hat Licht beim Lesen so das ich auch lesen kann wenn es dunkel ist


Ach so. Klar haben die Tablets das auch. Ich lese auch ab und an im Halbdunkel.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mein Ebook Reader von Trekstore hat Licht beim Lesen so das ich auch lesen kann wenn es dunkel ist



ja, haben die offenbar beide, auch das billigere modell.
das wüsstest du aber auch selbst, wenn du nur einmal draufgeklickt hättest...


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2015)

Aber dann hätte der Sauerland nicht das gute gefühlt gehabt mir helfen zu können 

herbboy kann das tablet von dir auch hearthstone ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Ich hab das Tablet nicht, und das Spiel braucht wohl schon einige Power - kann ich Dir also nicht sagen, ob es reicht...  da musst du mal per Google schauen, oder im Playstore bei den Erfahrungen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2015)

Hearthstone sollte auf jedem Android-Tablet ab 6" laufen. Steht zumindest in Playstore so drin.

Ist auch noch kostenlos?! Cool. Lade ich mir gleich mal runter.


----------



## TrinityBlade (27. Februar 2015)

Wenn du ein preiswertes 7-Zoll-Android-Tablet mit guter Ausstattung suchst, dann wirf mal einen Blick auf das LG G Pad 7.0. Das Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 7.0 und das Asus MeMo Pad HD 7 spielen in derselben Liga, kosten aber etwas mehr.

Edit: Im Blizzard-Forum sind die Geräte in Bezug auf Hearthstone-Kompatibilität bei "working flawlessly" (LG) bzw. "working but slightly laggy or glitchy" (Samsung, Asus) gelistet.


----------

